# Just got a Harbor Freight torque wrench. It's awesome, except...



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi. I just got a click-type Harbor Freight torque wrench. It is easier to use than I first thought and I like it. I just set the amount of torque I want and then go at it. The only problem is that the toque settings on the wrench are listed in Foot lbs. Most bike specs list torque values in Nm (newton meters). So, I have to keep going to the included conversion chart or an internet website to convert from Nm to Foot lbs. Then, I set my wrench in Foot lbs. Basically, it's a pain in the ***.

I was just wondering if anyone has, or knows of, a torque wrench (preferrably click-style) that has the torque settings in the more common bike values of Nm (newton meters). Is there such a beast? What about the Nashbar torque wrench? Pedros? Sears?


----------



## Hobart (Jan 30, 2004)

*Sears Craftsman has dual units*

I have this one; it has N*m and Ft*lbs.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...e Items&psid=FROOGLE01&sid=IDx20070921x00003a


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I just bought the Craftsman Micrtork 3/8 wrench it is marked in Nm and in/lbs not ft/lbs and dang if i didnt pay $79 for it and now its on sale for $59


----------



## 13pumps (Jun 16, 2006)

All of Tq wrenchs I am familiar with have In.LB or Ft. LB on one side and Nm on the other .I have Craftsman, Snap-On and Mac so any of those should work for you. For you can try this conversion site http://www.srtorque.com/torqcon/tccnm.html


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

^+1

My harbor freight torque wrench has Nm on one side and Ft lbs on the other. I only have to do the math when they want inch lbs.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Actually the 1/4" Harbor Freight I looked at has in-lb / kg-cm scales.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

My harbor freight 1/4" torque wrench seems to be broken. I was torquing a bolt, waiting for it to click, when POP, the bolt snapped. It was set to the correct torque setting too (24ft-lb). I should have listened to my friends and not purchased it in the first place. Harbor freight is only really good for non-precision tools and jackstands. Nothing else will hold up to regular home-use.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Clicker type torque wrenches don't always click so you can hear it.

You have to be aware of when it overcenters especially with lower torques and softer or slower torquing motion.

I don't reccomend Harbor Freight for measuring devices or serious tools but for throwaway stuff like many hobbie tools, housepainting materials like dropcloths and the like they are ok.


----------

